# New shoes pics



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Car looks good, that wall makes my eyes go weird.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ride looks sweet with the Wheels rage. You should black out the strip on the window.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm liking the wheels man! Looks good!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those would look so good on my car wink wink


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What a beautiful car. Yall don't mnow anything till you see the beauty in person. Haven't seen it with the wheels though  NICE!!

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

iKermit said:


> What a beautiful car. Yall don't mnow anything till you see the beauty in person. Haven't seen it with the wheels though  NICE!!
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


I spotted that beauty passing me down the highway once, can confirm, its awesome looking up close too xD


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks nice and clean. :goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

5 spoke wheels are ugly!:sarcasm:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 5 spoke wheels are ugly!:sarcasm:


 :cussing:


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks great. Know exactly where those shots were taken.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are some good looking 5 spokes. What is the weight of one of those 19s?


----------

